# Is this forum GREEN or what?



## MarPassion (Feb 2, 2005)

I did upload some other templates but I had a hard time setting the green template as default. Last week I changed it and thought it was green, but later I came to notice that I only saw the green forum because they were my settings.

So, do you see GREEN or what?

Please repsond!


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 2, 2005)

thats awsome thats your making the fourm green but its still blue


----------



## MarPassion (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm getting crazy about this thing.


----------



## MarPassion (Feb 3, 2005)

*Ok, what about now?*


----------



## (AOTL)Arthropod (Feb 3, 2005)

it seems to be working now mar, good job.


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 5, 2005)

i like it alot but is there like a  better green color


----------



## Diseased Strain (Feb 7, 2005)

I thought it was grey. Heh.


----------



## MarPassion (Feb 8, 2005)

hmm, no it's hard to change this template. I downloaded it from the net and haven't found anything greener.

If you find another green template for vBulletin then let me know.


----------



## MarPassion (Feb 8, 2005)

I think it's ok, not too green or dark and it doesn't hurt your eyes that much.
Still the text is good to read.


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 10, 2005)

hey your right.  it really is green now.  i really just now noticed.  isnt overgrow vbulletin?


----------



## MarPassion (Feb 21, 2005)

Yes, Overgrow uses vbulletin. If we just get a tiny little of their posts I'm happy 

It's pretty awesome to see their life vistiors stats, more then 2000 life visitors at one time. 

But we're not doing that bad with 19 life visitors as the record.


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, I like this fourm alot but since the switch it seems like we lost a lot of members and information


----------



## MarPassion (Feb 22, 2005)

yes, I know, it seems like not many people did agree what I have done, but I had many problems with that other board that kept taking much of my time. 

Maybe it takes some time to get some members and to get it busier here but that's ok.


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 22, 2005)

Shit will sky rocket soon


----------



## MarPassion (Feb 22, 2005)

What, the forum or you?


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 22, 2005)

the forum


----------



## MarPassion (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok 
Lets hope so!  We're getting traffic I see. We had a record number of visitors yesterday of 47 at one time on this board. It's too bad that not many become a member at this time.

I think they go away fast because there are not many posts on the forum. I see that also when I visit other forums with not many posts, you will stick longer when you see the forum is full of posts.


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 24, 2005)

This forum will grow.  This is sort of the way it was little over a year ago when it first started.  I like this forum better than the old one.  We will get some data built up eventually.  I think a really nice faq section would hold people here a while.


----------



## MarPassion (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes, I agree a good F.A.Q section would be great, but that takes to build.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeah over grow has a huge one


----------



## Joint SLaYer (Mar 2, 2005)

its greenish, greyish and blueish
all mixed together


----------



## Goldie (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeah, like good sage - or bad weed.


----------



## Goldie (Mar 28, 2005)

MarPassion said:
			
		

> Ok
> Lets hope so!  We're getting traffic I see. We had a record number of visitors yesterday of 47 at one time on this board. It's too bad that not many become a member at this time.
> 
> I think they go away fast because there are not many posts on the forum. I see that also when I visit other forums with not many posts, you will stick longer when you see the forum is full of posts.



MarP, I know a ton of posters on other forums - I will try to get a few nice ones over here. Keyword = nice. I don`t know them personally, but they are good people on the boards. And maybe they will bring pics.


----------



## MarPassion (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi Goldie

Welcome to the forums.

That's a nice idea to invite some friends here, they might enjoy it here too.


----------



## Goldie (Mar 28, 2005)

Thank you, MarP. It would be nice to have a forum full of nice people - .


----------



## NaturalSelector (Jan 10, 2009)




----------

